# New 310Tb - 2014



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

I am new to this forum. I just purchased a 310TB -2014 model which I live in Idaho and going to MI to pick her up. I figure a family vacation to go pickup and enjoy camping the way back should be fun. I have a local service dealer but the trailer was a great deal.

I am skeptical about a few things? The brochure says one thing about water tank, cargo and trailer weight, but the specs on when clicking on it says something different. I wonder how full h2o tanks and my ATV will do?. I have a 2013 Polaris 550 EPS which is about 750 lbs. so that will almost max it. I am not worried about my truck so much as it's a new gmc 2500 diesel with airlift but more about how the trailer will hold up.

Has anyone pulled with atv inside and 310TB. .? Did you reduce your water weight?

I will be getting an Equalizer pro sway hitch to help in high winds.

Also how are other 310TB's holding up? I have heard of older smaller outbacks with side ramps with stress cracks. I figured Keystone has worked through this?

Thanks for your feed back.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You you going to Lakeshore?

Make sure to grab the PDI from the link in my signature and allocate 3-4 hours to complete.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice and welcome.Huge amount of great info on this site.A friendy bunch as well.We bought a side load 280 last yr.The newer ones get stress cracks also.Happened on our 1 st trip out.Just had ours fixed.The 310 replaced the 280.We haul a 800 polaris 2-up in the 280 which has a larger CC.If the 310 had a larger frame and CC i'd love to own 1.really love the layout.From what i can tell most folks arn't using them for hauling an atv.1 st thing you will want to do is fab up some extra d ring supports in the garage area from the underside when tying down the atv.They are screwed into very little.2 layers of luan decking that is close or less than 1/4 of material then styrofoam.The acual weights for water,cc ect be on the screen door frame cc.Don't go by the brochure.Wishing you a safe problem free round trip.Bring a tourque wrench and check your lugnuts at proper factory spec intervals and keep a close eye on the rubber.

For those who ever wondered what your walking on.






This is what the d-rings are screwed into.


----------



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, I'm going to lake shore rv. I have the same PDI doc as the signature and I have communicated that I will be taking half the day to go through. I am planning two nights to make sure things are working and I can stay longer to resolve any issues.

I will keep the heavy items in my bed of the truck like generators and fuel. Sounds like I need to beef up the tie down rings which is great feed back. Your welcome to email me as we'll.

The 2014 no longer have the toolbox on the driver side under the garage which is a mistake to me other than to save weight which I am not too concerned about.

Questions.

Where do you put your sewer accessions which don't fit in the bumper? I have a problem with putting it in Tupperware and under my bed where I put my head at night even though semi closed off.

They need a small door by the electrical area to put things like that.

What weight distribution hitch /anti sway should I go with. .?

What are the structural changes from 2013/2014/2015 if any?

What is the weight limit on the bunks up front? Thinking about my friends in the future fishing trips.

Thank you in advanced for you thoughts.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome. We have a 2014 310tb and love it. I don't use it for ATV's, bikes or such. We haul boxes of etched glass to Equine Trade Shows. Had around 800lbs. in garage in April and took it from Fraser Valley in B.C. to Red Deer Alberta and towed great. Did not haul any fresh water though. Went through some lousy roads and rainstorms. Made sure the tires were up to max and kept my speed between 55 and 60 MPH. The sicker on each bunk says 300lb. max. I keep water and sewer stuff in two separate containers and they both fit into outside storage area, along with tool box, short pieces of wood for under stabilizers, small light folding outside table, lug nut wrench and a few odds and sods. Wish they had kept the front tool caddy. Don't no why they did that. Do not know of any structural changes. I tow with a Equilizer 4 Point hitch and love it. Only one small problem so far was rear left stabilizer jack. They have a washer that is spot welded to allow threaded rod to crank the stab up and down. The spot weld broke and so I had to lift and lower manually. When I got back home had my neighbor come over and re tack weld it. Still on warranty but by the time I went through all the hoops did it myself for a 5 minute job. So far we are really happy with this unit. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes 300 max on the bunks.Same as the 280.The garage configuration is the exact same as ours.And with our machine in the garage you can pretty much forget getting into the storage closet.Allthough your 550 is a litte shorter than our 2-up so may work out for you??Losing the storage outside under the garage is a big one.You may want to add an access door from the outside of the dinette slide where the storage is under the seat.






I just keep light stuff in that area.Probably not a good idea to add to much weight to the slide area.


----------



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> Yes 300 max on the bunks.Same as the 280.The garage configuration is the exact same as ours.And with our machine in the garage you can pretty much forget getting into the storage closet.Allthough your 550 is a litte shorter than our 2-up so may work out for you??Losing the storage outside under the garage is a big one.You may want to add an access door from the outside of the dinette slide where the storage is under the seat.
> View attachment 10721
> I just keep light stuff in that area.Probably not a good idea to add to much weight to the slide area.


Thank you for your ideas but I don't have the U-shaped Dinette in mine. It is the 310TB with Diamond package but standard dinette so I think that is missing on mine. I haven't been in it so I am not sure. I like this idea a lot. I have been thinking about a small cargo on the bumper for some light storage if I could find something that looks nice. Ya know how BMW bikes have nice luggage boxes. I need something like that. RV companies needs to get into accessories like Polaris ATV's offer. I honestly have been thinking of drilling holes in the bumper and putting in an Polaris ATV cargo box on the back.

Thank you for the PM and feed back guys!!!! I am liking this forum. I am going to ask the wife about the outbackers rally. Well see.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I would think you would have the u shape dinette with free standing table. I might be wrong on that.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

wrangler said:


> I would think you would have the u shape dinette with free standing table. I might be wrong on that.


The 310's ive been in have the U shape dinette.


----------



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> I would think you would have the u shape dinette with free standing table. I might be wrong on that.


The 310's ive been in have the U shape dinette.
[/quote]

I do like the U shape better but its not a purchase stopper for me. I attached a pic dealer sent me.


----------



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

This is just my thoughts but Keystone should have done two things to the 310TB in 2014. In the first picture below, this pull out electrical cable seems to me it would have been better if it was a door and the owner just rolled it up. Saves costs of a door maybe but I have heard where people bunch up the cable trying to put it back. A door would allow a couple small items to be stored along with the cable like electrical adapters or an extension cable. I purchased an high end 25" extension cable specifically so that I hope not to have to extend it all the way out. The tool box should have never been removed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

LastKnight said:


> This is just my thoughts but Keystone should have done two things to the 310TB in 2014. In the first picture below, this pull out electrical cable seems to me it would have been better if it was a door and the owner just rolled it up. Saves costs of a door maybe but I have heard where people bunch up the cable trying to put it back. A door would allow a couple small items to be stored along with the cable like electrical adapters or an extension cable. I purchased an high end 25" extension cable specifically so that I hope not to have to extend it all the way out. The tool box should have never been removed.


Depends on the box size on the cable getting bunched up. I had a 28rss and it was just big enough for the cable and would always seem to get stuck. The 31rqs, it is easy to slide in and out and never had an issue.

BTW - it is always recommended to fully extend the cable if you plan on running any large loads like the AC or water heater. As it can build up heat in the cable storage area. It is also not a good idea to add an extension to shore power cord if you don't need it as it can contribute to voltage loss and make the heating issue worse. If you really do not like the pull out cord they make conversion kits to make it detachable or you could cut your own access door.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice looking interior. Like the floor and sofa. I see what you mean about a change in the dinette. Looks like they got rid of the pull out slide drawers under each dinette bench seat. Also, do they still have the large pullout drawer under the sofa. We have it and sure comes in handy for cable vision cord, dustpan and broom, extra shoes and other stuff. My cord pulls in and out and I think it coils up in a box area under and behind pantry. Seems to work OK.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='LastKnight' date='15 June 2014 - 08:08 AM' timestamp='1402837693' post='503329']
This is just my thoughts but Keystone should have done two things to the 310TB in 2014. In the first picture below, this pull out electrical cable seems to me it would have been better if it was a door and the owner just rolled it up. Saves costs of a door maybe but I have heard where people bunch up the cable trying to put it back. A door would allow a couple small items to be stored along with the cable like electrical adapters or an extension cable. I purchased an high end 25" extension cable specifically so that I hope not to have to extend it all the way out. The tool box should have never been removed.
[/quote
Here's my fix to the power cord problem.














Lots of room for adapters ect and is lockable.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

LastKnight said:


> I would think you would have the u shape dinette with free standing table. I might be wrong on that.


The 310's ive been in have the U shape dinette.
[/quote]

I do like the U shape better but its not a purchase stopper for me. I attached a pic dealer sent me.
[/quote]

Yes i see they made some changes.I'm jealous.Looks like the table isn't free standing anymore either.Must be another pedistal for the posts closer to the window not in the picture.Absolutely just love the 310 layout.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

wrangler said:


> Nice looking interior. Like the floor and sofa. I see what you mean about a change in the dinette. Looks like they got rid of the pull out slide drawers under each dinette bench seat. Also, do they still have the large pullout drawer under the sofa. We have it and sure comes in handy for cable vision cord, dustpan and broom, extra shoes and other stuff. My cord pulls in and out and I think it coils up in a box area under and behind pantry. Seems to work OK.


 Just looking at some 2015-310 online.They still have the slide out drawers with the dinette bench seats.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Tourdfox said:


> Nice looking interior. Like the floor and sofa. I see what you mean about a change in the dinette. Looks like they got rid of the pull out slide drawers under each dinette bench seat. Also, do they still have the large pullout drawer under the sofa. We have it and sure comes in handy for cable vision cord, dustpan and broom, extra shoes and other stuff. My cord pulls in and out and I think it coils up in a box area under and behind pantry. Seems to work OK.


 Just looking at some 2015-310 online.They still have the slide out drawers with the dinette bench seats.
[/quote]
I questioned the Keystone sales rep about the dinette change when I purchased my new Outback in October. He said the reason they went from the u-shaped dinette to a "lounge" style dinette is so they could increase the length of the couch. He also said this change was made based on customer input. My wife and I were originally disappointed with this change, but it wasn't a deal breaker.....all other aspects of the Outback were great! Now that we've used it, it's not a big deal at all, and the larger couch is nice.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Just wondering why the TT has a side sticker that says Arctic Barrier. Heated and Insulated for Cold Weather Camping but does not have Double Pane Windows. I don't think it does. Kind of silly.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

All about marketing and getting sales.I've had the complete bottom off of mine.Heated and insulated not a chance.I guess what they are calling insulated is the black tenplast that covers the bottom of the unit.The heat part not any better.What ever radiant heat that comes from the accordian type silver piping when you have your furnace on is what you get.So another words.None or close to it.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks. That figures. We do like our 310tb though.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='wrangler' date='15 June 2014 - 04:36 PM' timestamp='1402868197' post='503505']
Thanks. That figures. We do like our 310tb though.
[/quo

Don't get me wrong.I really like the 310.I have that same decal on mine.


----------



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

The upgrade leather couch doesn't have drawer under it but my wife and I noticed there is still room under the cushion so we will put something there but I love the drawer idea now. The standard couch probably does have a drawer. The dinette has the drawers its just the fabric is the door facing so its just a little interesting. There is not a enclosed section between the seats where the ushape dinette has an enclosure so you could build your own door on the outside like posted earlier. The one I am getting is called 2014 Gen 2 which is identical to a 2015 and with the diamond package, just the wood blinds are not there. But I am saving a lot of money. Just over $26k out the door. Its black will be nice because I have a black truck. Until I come home and have to clean both  I just have to drive 2000 miles there. Then 2000 miles back. And if we can go to the rally, thats another 1000 miles. I have 2 weeks off so I think it can be done.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I like the fabric below the dinette seats. When you get your unit home go under the kitchen sink and bathroom sink and behind toilet. Give each drain coupling and hot and cold coupling a check and make sure they are tight. If you have the outside black tank flush there is a check valve unit up high below the bathroom sink. Make sure those water lines are tight, Mine was weeping a little until I tighten them. Otherwise it is a nice unit and you will enjoy it. What are you using for a WD Hitch?


----------



## LastKnight (Jun 14, 2014)

wrangler said:


> I like the fabric below the dinette seats. When you get your unit home go under the kitchen sink and bathroom sink and behind toilet. Give each drain coupling and hot and cold coupling a check and make sure they are tight. If you have the outside black tank flush there is a check valve unit up high below the bathroom sink. Make sure those water lines are tight, Mine was weeping a little until I tighten them. Otherwise it is a nice unit and you will enjoy it. What are you using for a WD Hitch?


Thank you, I figure that I will have to re-do the walk through when I get home since the QA on these seem to be not perfect.

I haven't purchased a WD hitch yet but, the dealer sells the Equalizer 4 way which I think I would be happy with. I saw at camping world they have the same one and I know buying one is like deciding on a brand of truck so it seems a little personal to folks. The new GMC's have an anti sway that can detect and help in case your trailer starts to sway but I think I need an anti-sway to keep it from happening.

I don't know which I should get. 10k 12k or 15k... or any hitch really. I just wanted the RV dealer to install it because the truck and the trailer will finally be at the same place at the same time.

Also, I am concerned that we fit it without the ATV inside, then when I load it up it changes the hitch settings. I am a little concerned so I thought about the blue ox which is more adjustable. I dont want the ratchet ones as I am sure I will hurt myself with that. it has electronic tongue jack so they will have to show me what to do.

I figure this is a good RV to start out with. I didn't want to invest a lot of money in a trailer if it turns out to be we dont get much. I see people selling those large toy haulers a year or two after realizing they needed over a one ton truck and they dont get out very often.

Jim


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

You should not have a problem with your truck. I have 2006 gmc 2500 hd with duramax and Allison 6 sp and no problem. The equilizer 4 point is a great hitch. I have 1000/10000 lb and works fine. Not sure if you need 12/12000 or not. You have to remember your cargo capacity on the 310. It,s not a lot.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

LastKnight said:


> I would think you would have the u shape dinette with free standing table. I might be wrong on that.


The 310's ive been in have the U shape dinette.
[/quote]

I do like the U shape better but its not a purchase stopper for me. I attached a pic dealer sent me.
[/quote]

the couch is larger with this arrangement


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> Nice and welcome.Huge amount of great info on this site.A friendy bunch as well.We bought a side load 280 last yr.The newer ones get stress cracks also.Happened on our 1 st trip out.Just had ours fixed.The 310 replaced the 280.We haul a 800 polaris 2-up in the 280 which has a larger CC.If the 310 had a larger frame and CC i'd love to own 1.really love the layout.From what i can tell most folks arn't using them for hauling an atv.1 st thing you will want to do is fab up some extra d ring supports in the garage area from the underside when tying down the atv.They are screwed into very little.2 layers of luan decking that is close or less than 1/4 of material then styrofoam.The acual weights for water,cc ect be on the screen door frame cc.Don't go by the brochure.Wishing you a safe problem free round trip.Bring a tourque wrench and check your lugnuts at proper factory spec intervals and keep a close eye on the rubber.
> 
> For those who ever wondered what your walking on.
> View attachment 10689
> This is what the d-rings are screwed into.


i had the dealer attach d rings to frame as part of the deal. salesman says it cost him $500 of his commission. had to drop the water tank. i did have and ATV and dirt bike in mine but have gone with the honda ruckus due to not being able to ride the ATV anywhere


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

LastKnight said:


> Yes, I'm going to lake shore rv. I have the same PDI doc as the signature and I have communicated that I will be taking half the day to go through. I am planning two nights to make sure things are working and I can stay longer to resolve any issues.
> 
> I will keep the heavy items in my bed of the truck like generators and fuel. Sounds like I need to beef up the tie down rings which is great feed back. Your welcome to email me as we'll.
> 
> ...


i put together a PVC tube and attached it to the bumper for my drain tubes. works well and have done this before with other trailers. you will see a version sold online for this.


----------

